# How is package of 9L for Bengaluru?



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 15, 2016)

Hi Guys, To tell you the truth, I'm facing a situation where I can't reach to any conclusion. It's being like taking a hard decision for me.

Currently, I'm based in Kolkata and working in an IT MNC Company where my package is around 6.3L which after increment of this year would become atleast 7L. And Kolkata, being my hometown, there's no such room rent expense, which I have to bother about.

Now, I always have dream of moving to Bangalore, ofcourse due to huge career opportunities there. And here's my chance now. I have got a offer from a reputed IT MNC, and they are offering me a package of 9L per annum.

I'll list down some points, where I'm struggling to take proper decision...

First and foremost, Room Rent. Any help or tips regarding the same would be very helpful.
Transport. Transport cost in Kolkata is very low. My daily Home to Office and Office to Home expense is Rs. 100/- by AC Bus and Rs. 30/- by Non AC Bus.
Food. To tell you the truth, I'm not much aware of this. As I'm the sole bread earner of my family, you can say I contribute 20k monthly to my mom, who takes care of all such issues.

Though, I'm not much of a party and drinking guy, but still there's some more misc. expenses, like going for a outing and having a dinner at some restaurant some times (Very rare) and Internet Bill. Right now I pay 2k for 2 unlimited connections (2Mbps and 512Kbps) as I mostly stream everything over internet instead of downloading and keeping them for future (I don't have that much space too )

And I save a lot for my only hobby, travelling. I travel a lot. And all my savings goes into there.

Well, I'm married and I'm the sole bread earner of my family of 4 (Me, My Wife, Mom and Dad). So if I move to Bangalore, I have to keep sending atleast 20k for them, every month.

So what do you guys think about a package of 9L per annum for this change?

Any tips or help in financial advise portion would be really helpful.


----------



## RCuber (May 16, 2016)

Will you and your wife be moving to Bangalore togeather or will she be joining you at a later point of time? 

*Which area is the new office at*? rates differ based on location. near my office its HST/Koramangala its almost 12-14k for single bedroom home. Let me know about the location, cause if its whitefield then it will be expensive to take home there and also traffic is ****. that whole streach of whitefield to silkboard is a mess. 

You can get daily passes for AC volvo busses @ about 140 or monthly its about 3.3K I believe. 

Food prices also differ based on location, prime locations the food is expensive. but also cheap food is available. if you or your wife dont know how to cook then its better to hire a cook rather than go our for lunch/dinner. But food in bangalore is great! 

I pay about 2.3K for 100 mbit 125Gig ACT connection. other cheaper and good offers are also available. 

Whats your experience and which field do you work on ( IIRC .NET dev ) I just want to make sure you are not getting ripped off by your company. pay is really good in Bangalore due to the lifestyle in here. even cab drivers earn like 50K in a month. 
43% hike is a good package, but can you ask for a bit more as you are relocating to a different ciity. 


Ping me on Google Hangout tomorrow


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 16, 2016)

[MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] - Don't compare increment in salary to current package rather to the new package in current company after internal increment. That brings the maths at 28.5% which is no where near a figure anybody should consider leaving his or her hometown to relocate to a different place, that too when the destination city is much more costly.

   [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] - I'll suggest to pitch for even higher increment, at least 10+. That will help you to mitigate the loss you will incur after you leave your home town. If you don't get such increment, then stay where you are. Until and Unless you're missing a golden opportunity, the increment is pity IMHO to leave your home town in your current scenario.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 16, 2016)

Where is your new firm located? Everything depends on this. The commute time, expect 1-3 hrs.
If its in an uber area, then rent will be 35k! Or else 20k in other areas for 2bhk in close by places.

And also you need to have friends and good communication, networking and leadership skills to ladder up, you can expect huge pay hike then.

And also having kids is very very expensive.


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2016)

As a family man you would definitely bear huge cost on rent part. 
since you are based in kolkata you are not paying rent but in banglore for a 2 bhk you will definitely end up paying around 20-30k which is more then your increased salary.
and as you are changing now I can be sure that you may not want to change for next 2 years (its avg) ...so for 2 years you will be in minus rather then plus. 
After that if you get something around 12L then you will come at plus.

choice is urs


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 16, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Will you and your wife be moving to Bangalore togeather or will she be joining you at a later point of time?



Not right now. But yes at later point of time.



> *Which area is the new office at*? rates differ based on location. near my office its HST/Koramangala its almost 12-14k for single bedroom home. Let me know about the location, cause if its whitefield then it will be expensive to take home there and also traffic is ****. that whole streach of whitefield to silkboard is a mess.



Not yet sure. But I believe it'll be in Global Village.



> You can get daily passes for AC volvo busses @ about 140 or monthly its about 3.3K I believe.
> 
> Food prices also differ based on location, prime locations the food is expensive. but also cheap food is available. if you or your wife dont know how to cook then its better to hire a cook rather than go our for lunch/dinner. But food in bangalore is great!
> 
> I pay about 2.3K for 100 mbit 125Gig ACT connection. other cheaper and good offers are also available.



Thanks a lot 



> Whats your experience and which field do you work on ( IIRC .NET dev ) I just want to make sure you are not getting ripped off by your company. pay is really good in Bangalore due to the lifestyle in here. even cab drivers earn like 50K in a month.
> 43% hike is a good package, but can you ask for a bit more as you are relocating to a different ciity.
> 
> 
> Ping me on Google Hangout tomorrow



.NET Dev with 5.10 Years of Exp.

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] - Don't compare increment in salary to current package rather to the new package in current company after internal increment. That brings the maths at 28.5% which is no where near a figure anybody should consider leaving his or her hometown to relocate to a different place, that too when the destination city is much more costly.
> 
> [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] - I'll suggest to pitch for even higher increment, at least 10+. That will help you to mitigate the loss you will incur after you leave your home town. If you don't get such increment, then stay where you are. Until and Unless you're missing a golden opportunity, the increment is pity IMHO to leave your home town in your current scenario.



Thanks, but they won't give more increment. I believe they are offering more than 40% increment. But due to changing in cities it's becoming a tough decision.

- - - Updated - - -



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Where is your new firm located? Everything depends on this. The commute time, expect 1-3 hrs.
> If its in an uber area, then rent will be 35k! Or else 20k in other areas for 2bhk in close by places.
> 
> And also you need to have friends and good communication, networking and leadership skills to ladder up, you can expect huge pay hike then.
> ...



Thanks. I'm still not sure, but looks like my posting will be in Global Village.

Though I'm not 100% sure. It can also be in Cunningham Road, Whitefield, Banergatta Road.

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> As a family man you would definitely bear huge cost on rent part.
> since you are based in kolkata you are not paying rent but in banglore for a 2 bhk you will definitely end up paying around 20-30k which is more then your increased salary.
> and as you are changing now I can be sure that you may not want to change for next 2 years (its avg) ...so for 2 years you will be in minus rather then plus.
> After that if you get something around 12L then you will come at plus.
> ...



That's my main issue. Even if I choose not to bring them here. I need to send them atleast 20k because I'm the only bread earner of my family.

And that's why this decission is getting tougher for me. If my parents were not dependent on me, I wouldn't have thought for a second and would have accepted this offer.

In that case, I know, hardly I have to struggle for 1 year and then I can switch and can get a better life. But they being dependent on me, I can't make them struggle that to for 1 year.

Whatever position I'm in, I have to send this amount back to them anyhow and by any means every month.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 16, 2016)

Global Village, this area is far off from the happening area. Things are pretty cheap that side of town. Its mostly old bangalore over there. Well with IT moving there as well, expect gentrification.


----------



## Hrishi (May 16, 2016)

I don't know much about Bangalore but that's pretty much what a .Net dev with ~5yrs of Exp gets in Delhi - in most IT Service based MNCs. Core companies would pay typically (1.5-2)x more.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 16, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Global Village, this area is far off from the happening area. Things are pretty cheap that side of town. Its mostly old bangalore over there. Well with IT moving there as well, expect gentrification.



Okay. What I'm mostly worried about is, after this move if I'm unable to send money back to my family, I'll be in a huge mess


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 16, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Okay. What I'm mostly worried about is, after this move if I'm unable to send money back to my family, I'll be in a huge mess



Why don't you move with your parents? And rent out your house in calcutta.
Its not like moving to US, its just India.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 16, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Why don't you move with your parents? And rent out your house in calcutta.
> Its not like moving to US, its just India.



Can't!! It's a joint family. So we have 2 rooms, and washrooms are common.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 16, 2016)

Hey [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION]  IMO you can manage in Blore with that package.You have 2 options, 1) Stay near office but pay bit higher rent and save money and time on travelling. or 2) Stay at a lower rent place away from your office and spend money and time on transportation.  If possible try not to get posted in Whitefield.The travel to/from Whitefield is a nightmare especially during monsoon season and rents are high too.(My cousin and his wife pay 13k for a 1bhk near ITPL). Global Village or Bannerghatta Road office would be better. Even Cunningham road would be better option if you can rent a place near Hebbal.  Its less than 10km away. For travel, try to use company provided bus/cab or make BMTC monthly pass.


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2016)

sending 20-30k from your around 55-60k on hand will not be a problem ....if you live alone in banglore then max you will pay for PG and food is 15k.

What i was pointing at in my last reply is that the saving will be less then right now...the total money left in your pocket after spending on everything will be less then what you have right now...so the overall is on loss.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 16, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> sending 20-30k from your around 55-60k on hand will not be a problem ....if you live alone in banglore then max you will pay for PG and food is 15k.
> 
> What i was pointing at in my last reply is that the saving will be less then right now...the total money left in your pocket after spending on everything will be less then what you have right now...so the overall is on loss.



Yes, there'll be low or no savings for first year atleast.

But I'm still considering to move just because of huge amount of opportunities there. Kolkata is stagnant in IT. Nothing is going to improve here unless people change their mindset and political issues get resolved.

Also, with all the loss in mind, I get good work culture. Though I'm not sure whether I really want that. Because, I'm also okay with the lazy work culture in Kolkata with more or less no pressure and enjoying my life on my own way by travelling to various places every 2-3 months.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 16, 2016)

bangalore has crazy traffic, and also extreme pollution at whitefield, ecospace, silkroad.
bannerghatta road office means you will live in the city, which is sort of a good thing. 
and bannerghatta road is highly congested all 7 days a week.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2016)

Do you know the exact location where u will be moved to work in Bangalore if not you can confirm with the HR.

then once u have the location, you can cross check the COL (cost of living) of that place.

also, u have to plan your expenses accordingly


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 16, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> bangalore has crazy traffic, and also extreme pollution at whitefield, ecospace, silkroad.
> bannerghatta road office means you will live in the city, which is sort of a good thing.
> and bannerghatta road is highly congested all 7 days a week.



Thanks a lot  [MENTION=25969]a_k_s_h_a_y[/MENTION] 

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> Do you know the exact location where u will be moved to work in Bangalore if not you can confirm with the HR.
> 
> then once u have the location, you can cross check the COL (cost of living) of that place.
> 
> also, u have to plan your expenses accordingly



Well, it can't be confirmed until I join. As location will depend on project.

But spoke to few known friends there, they all said it'll mostly be Banergatta Road, Whitefield, Bellandur or JP Nagar. 

Cunningham Road is out of question. He confirmed.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2016)

^^Hmm so get the details on all locations and make a list for yourself

is there any variable pay in your salary ?

some companies gives large margin of variable pay from CTC and we end up getting less


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 16, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Hmm so get the details on all locations and make a list for yourself
> 
> is there any variable pay in your salary ?
> 
> some companies gives large margin of variable pay from CTC and we end up getting less



Yes around 1L is variable pay out of 9L.

And medical and other insurance is not part of 9L.


----------



## Lucky_star (May 17, 2016)

I was working in ITPL Whitefield for 2009-2011. The rent was 8k for the first year, 11k for second and 14k for the third. That's the way most of the landlords charge. Though I was a bachelor and lavish spending was rare, I hardly had any money to save or send back to family. You will get frustrated by the daily traffic problems, pollution, unavailability of clean drinking water (had to buy those big bottles every two days). If you plan to travel to your hometown once every six months or so, that would add to additional expenses- getting leaves, flight or train tickets all will add to the hassle. 
Getting a proper house within your budget would also be a problem. If it isn't a furnished one, you need to buy all the stuff from furniture to appliances. 
As you have said you are the sole bread-winner, living within the budget might get problematic. From the 9L, you have to spent at least 15k per month or 1.8L towards rent. 50k minimum for food and office commute. If you add shopping, grocery, travels, medical and other miscellaneous expenses, you are left with nothing to save.
There is nothing great to do in Bangalore city during the weekends apart from movies and malls. And it is not the same old cool and serene place that it used to be. Summers are too hot now. 
I would suggest to wait for a year and try for better offers above 10L in Kolkata or even bangalore. You might miss your home and the awesome food of WB. I have moved to my native in Trivandrum, and trust me, nothing feels like home 

BTW, loved your travelogues. Planning to visit Sikkim sometime this year.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 17, 2016)

Lucky_star said:


> I was working in ITPL Whitefield for 2009-2011. The rent was 8k for the first year, 11k for second and 14k for the third. That's the way most of the landlords charge. Though I was a bachelor and lavish spending was rare, I hardly had any money to save or send back to family. You will get frustrated by the daily traffic problems, pollution, unavailability of clean drinking water (had to buy those big bottles every two days). If you plan to travel to your hometown once every six months or so, that would add to additional expenses- getting leaves, flight or train tickets all will add to the hassle.
> Getting a proper house within your budget would also be a problem. If it isn't a furnished one, you need to buy all the stuff from furniture to appliances.
> As you have said you are the sole bread-winner, living within the budget might get problematic. From the 9L, you have to spent at least 15k per month or 1.8L towards rent. 50k minimum for food and office commute. If you add shopping, grocery, travels, medical and other miscellaneous expenses, you are left with nothing to save.
> There is nothing great to do in Bangalore city during the weekends apart from movies and malls. And it is not the same old cool and serene place that it used to be. Summers are too hot now.
> ...



Thank you for your detailed reply 

Thank you everyone, for your help. Though I haven't yet decided anything yet, but I'll surely let you know you guys.


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2016)

How much is the variable amount ? Remove that and then decide. 

9 lac will be pretty good but the room rent is like you have to pay 12 months security deposit. If you have savings then it will not be a problem.

Other than that I will not prefer Bangalore. Too much traffic and no planning at all. Get a flat near your work location if you plan to go there and don't wish to keep waiting for hours in traffic.

Btw grab the opportunity and work for an year then switch to another company. You should not decline if it's the best offer in hand. A mango in hand is worth two on the tree.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2016)

Sorry I forgot to update that after checking out lots of factors I had declined the offer.

Yes I always want to shift to Bangalore, but than variable amount was 1L. And I being the only bread-winner of the family it'd have been very tough to send money and save after surviving there with my wife.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 29, 2016)

Good decision made by you :cool_NF: After increment you will be getting about 7L. That too at your home town.
9L in Bangalore (minus) 1L variable (minus) Your house rent = you will be at loss man. That too family man.

I was following your post for sometime and I am tempted to ask few questions of mine too. I am also thinking of moving to Bangalore. Though I have good work experiences in reputed IT companies, I have never been out of Guwahati. And also I don't know how to cook which is my biggest fear.
How much a PG should cost ? Or a rented house with a cook will be a good option ? Again is 9L a good salary of a unmarried person in Bangalore ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 29, 2016)

9L is really a good salary considering your family is not dependent on you.

I have also never been out of my hometown so I also don't know to cook. But that was not my fear. My situation was like even if I had to sleep in hunger I must send money to family for them to survive.

As far as I spoke with my friends who are in Bangalore, they said rent for 1BHK would be around 10k, and 2BHK can be done in 12-15k depending on area.

If you stay a bit out of town then its not a problem. The rents are exhorbitantly high nearby offices.

So everything depends on area where you are staying.

One of them has a cook who cooks for a group of 4 person twice daily and he takes 1200 per month.

Few said it depends on how you are planning i.e. the place from where you are buying vegetables and all.

Also, if you stay out of town, you must need a bike or scooty to survive as all of them vouched for the bad traffic in Bangalore which even leads to waiting for around 1hour at a signal.

So if you are staying out of town to get low rent then transport is an issue if you don't buy a bike or scooty to commute daily to office.

And PG rents they said to be around 7-8k with food or else 3-5k without food. Or another idea is to rent a 2BHK flat with friends and divide the amount.

So considering all the situations I'd say 9L package is great for a non family man considering below points...
1. You don't mind to stay away from your family.
2. You don't have urge to return to your hometown. As salary packages are very high in Bangalore many of my friends are stuck there as in Kolkata no one would offer them such salary for the experience. Let alone hike.
3. If you don't cook yourself or keep a cook who can cook food like your hometown then you don't mind having idli dosa or other south indian food for whole life. This was another concern for few of my friends. They don't have a cook neither they can cook themselves and they feel like dying to come back to Kolkata getting bored by south indians dishes everyday. Biriyani and all will never taste the same there. Even few of them told the idli dosa which they used to like in Kolkata is not same here in Bangalore.
4. Your family is not dependent on you. So you can save a lot, party harder.

Few advantages that I still see in moving to Bangalore is...
1. Oppurtunity. There's hell lots of oppurtunity.
2. Great work culture. Which is very very very bad here in Kolkata.

So other than these two almost everything is a disadvantage of moving to Bangalore.

P.S. The above views are of mine or from referencing my friends who are there in Bangalore. So it can vary from person to person.

So if you ask me, I'd anyday choose Bangalore over Kolkata given the right salary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (May 29, 2016)

Good decision Krishnandu :cool_NF:


----------



## icebags (May 29, 2016)

just go there, experience the original taste of idli dosa (they are different than bengali idli dosa i think). there is no point in living in the lions den :cat_NF: for the entire term of life.

if u are skilled enough, opportunities will come time to time.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 29, 2016)

Bangalore is absolutely great for single life! If u got the skillz u won't be single any more though.
However this city is going to hell rapidly.


----------



## bubusam13 (May 29, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Bangalore is absolutely great for single life! If u got the skillz u won't be single any more though.


 ?? :thinking_NF: :love_NF:


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> However this city is going to hell rapidly.



Glad to be out of there. It's like a madhouse now.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 29, 2016)

icebags said:


> just go there, experience the original taste of idli dosa (they are different than bengali idli dosa i think). there is no point in living in the lions den :cat_NF: for the entire term of life.
> 
> if u are skilled enough, opportunities will come time to time.



That was not my problem. Though I don't know whether I'd start to miss my hometown and food once I leave it 



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Bangalore is absolutely great for single life! If u got the skillz u won't be single any more though.
> However this city is going to hell rapidly.





Faun said:


> Glad to be out of there. It's like a madhouse now.



Yeah many people are saying the same thing.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 14, 2016)

Good decision that you declined the offer. I'd say a package of around 15 lacks would've been good. With 9 lacs you'd face a tough time in benguluru.

In the meanwhile, look for opportunities in kolkata only.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 15, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Good decision that you declined the offer. I'd say a package of around 15 lacks would've been good. With 9 lacs you'd face a tough time in benguluru.
> 
> In the meanwhile, look for opportunities in kolkata only.



Yeah. That I realized. I was in Bangalore, Banerghatta Road to be specific, last week due to some medical treatment of my wife. So already got some idea


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 15, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah. That I realized. I was in Bangalore, Banerghatta Road to be specific, last week due to some medical treatment of my wife. So already got some idea



That's one of two roads that leads to my colony. Both are equally horrible.
More here if you get  20++, this is very common if you have 5 years of experience.

20 is also starting pay for freshers from IITs, NITs, local colleges at the startups


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 15, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> That's one of two roads that leads to my colony. Both are equally horrible.
> More here if you get  20++, this is very common if you have 5 years of experience.
> 
> 20 is also starting pay for freshers from IITs, NITs, local colleges at the startups



Yeah, but applying from Kolkata is really tough, as I can't attend face to face interviews


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> That's one of two roads that leads to my colony. Both are equally horrible.
> More here if you get  20++, this is very common if you have 5 years of experience.
> 
> *20 is also starting pay* for freshers from IITs, NITs, local colleges at the startups



20k or 20L


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 15, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> 20k or 20L



This year all companies will sync to 16L -24L, based on profile & college for engineers.
last year itself FK offered 24L, but stock crashed so hard, it actually turned out 20L.
the research division at my company gives 24L for them nerds from IITs, 17-18 for everyone else.

i am talking about fk,sd,amazon,ms,adobe,vmware... that's all I can remember, but this list is huge.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> This year all companies will sync to 16L -24L, based on profile & college for engineers.
> last year itself FK offered 24L, but stock crashed so hard, it actually turned out 20L.
> the research division at my company gives 24L for them nerds from IITs, 17-18 for everyone else.
> 
> i am talking about *fk,sd,amazon,ms,adobe,vmware*... that's all I can remember, but this list is huge.


those are top level MNC and will pick freshers from IIT, IIM only :nerd_NF:


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 16, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> those are top level MNC and will pick freshers from IIT, IIM only :nerd_NF:



haha not really, they go to tier 2 colleges also, they get the lower end of the deal. more over if you have 1 year of experience, you can switch easily if you can clear the useless coding interview.

some of the engineers I know studied in crappiest colleges, but they are brilliant and are leaders and top coders. they all started small, and grew big in 5 years.

and some guys from IITs, that we so desperately wanted to fire, goes both ways.


----------

